# **OFFCIAL** Chael Sonnen vs Michael Bisping Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

bisping doesnt even have a punchers chance at a lucky upset... 

that is all


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Chael UD. I don't care who wins though, I want to see Andy beat them both up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gonna root for Bisping...haha. However I see three rounds of him continuously getting taken down which is gonna kinda suck unless he pulls out a submission like the way he said he would do...roflz!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

To me, the big matchup in this fight, is Sonnen's top game and GnP versus Bispings pretty damn good defensive guard. I hate Bisping as i'm sure everyone knows, but he is very good at avoiding damage off his back. 

I think Chael will get the better of him on the feet, and will get his takedowns...but i'm curious on what will happen once it hits the ground.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I see Sonnen putting on a wrestling clinic and ground and pounding Bisping for three rounds.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Chael via dominate wrestling. Bisping's more well rounded, but Chael's wrestling is leading man's weapon.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Even though I'm sure Bisping has been training his triangle since he took the fight, I still see Sonnen taking this via UD


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I think Chael is going to wrestle/grind Bisping to a very hard fought UD. That being said, I have Michael in the NPFFL and I want him to win.... but his chances are pretty small right now. 

Lucky sub :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Can't stand either of these guys. I'm just hoping something hilarious happens like Bisping wins by armbar, Chael wins by getting soccer kicked in the head, or Chael wins and gets popped for steroids again.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

osmium said:


> Can't stand either of these guys. I'm just hoping something hilarious happens like Bisping wins by armbar, Chael wins by getting soccer kicked in the head, or Chael wins and gets popped for steroids again.


Double groinshot KO and both gets popped for roids would be my prefered method.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonnen by Second Round KO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont care. As long as it makes me laugh.

I fear the obvious will happen: Sonnen via grind = not make me laugh... or will it???


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen via humiliation. So much so that several Brits, including Soojooko, denounce their native Britain and move to America.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

This is one of those fights where I'm 99% sure how it's gonna go, Sonnen UD, but that 1% "what if" kinda keeps me really interested. You never really know in this sport, Bisping may do it no matter how unlikely.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping wins via making Sonnen eat a teabag flavoured crumpet, what what!


----------



## Nick_Brazilmma (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't like either of those guys.
But Bisping has no knockout power at all... i don't like to tell this (cause i hate Sonnen) but i think that Sonnen has more chances to win using his wrestling...
Although Silva will beat any of them...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

oldfan said:


>


Is it just me or is this not that impressive???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sonnen is going to dominate Bisping in one of his most impressive showings to date. Bisping is a skilled fighter who would have been much better off against Maia. Bisping no matter how skilled tends to be a distance fighter who works best from the outside, Sonnen is not going to accommodate Bisping in that regard. Sonnen likes to get in close punch you in the face and drop you on your back and I expect him to do that relatively easily against Bisping despite Bispings strong td defense. Bisping can defend a td but not a td from a wrestler of Sonnen's caliber. Bisping will work from the bottom but he is not that great of a grappler that he will submit Sonnen from the bottom. He has a striking edge but won't get the opportunity to get his game going. This fight knocks Bisping way back and may permanently end the title shot talk.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't like either fighters, but i do apologize to all bisping's fans out there he is gonna get an ass whooping tmr. Crazy how the ufc works, chael beats up bisping which makes me happy then anderson beats up chael.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

VICIII said:


> Is it just me or is this not that impressive???


No it was very underwhelming. He looks confused everytime he gets ready to go, like he doesnt know how to get started. The alignment and the follow through on the back kicks is quite off. Bisping really is uncomfortable in any striking game that doesnt involve circle jabbing


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

If Bisping actually had true belief in his ability when fighting an opponent he could have a chance, Sonnen has proven to be a great fighter and Bisping always seems to just do enough to win he never seems to really want to destroy his opponent or sit on his punches etc.
I couldnt give two shits about wether i like either fighter i just want to see a good fight and read constructive adult comments and opinions.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If this fight is a snooze fest that chael wins I would not be shocked if Dana gives Hendo his shot or at least I hope they consider that option.

If bisping wins by sub how impressive is that? I think that would confirm suspicions he has no sub defense, I personally don't think that makes bisping the top contender and if chael hugs his way to a boring finish I don't think that elevates him either.

I hope its competitive, don't know that it will be.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't see how it could be boring unless bisping manages to keep his distance and dance away.

I think (hope) that Chael will come out with no respect for Bispings power at all and out kickbox him long enough to set up a huge slam that Bisping never gets up from. he may have to repeat in the 2nd round but, he won't need a 3rd.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Chael via dominate wrestling. Bisping's more well rounded, but Chael's wrestling is leading man's weapon.


Well said. 

That being said I'm hoping that the more well rounded fighter is able to win the fight.

Marquardt was also more well rounded imo, but he wasn't able to get it done unfortunately, even though he was close on 2 separate occasions. 

I'm hoping can he can use his TDD and try to hurt Sonnen or go for a sub from the back.

Here's to hoping lol :thumb02:


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Bisping has to actually sit on his punches to have a shot at winning this fight, Sonnen has a good chin and will just walk through his punches if he decides to try to outpoint Sonnen in a standup match. 

I like the fact that Bisping seems to be in the mindset to not be afraid of getting taken down, and actually expects it to happen at some point in the fight. Sonnen is good at keeping top control, but he doesn't really do vicious damage while he is on top, and seems to be content with just controlling his opponent and winning the round. Also, I don't think Bisping is scared of Sonnen's power, this makes me believe that Bisping will go for broke in the standup game and aim for a knockout. 

I see Sonnen getting the decision, but I also expect Bisping to hurt him standing up a couple of times.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I wanna see Chael win just so we can see him get wrecked by Anderson. Same goes for Rashad. After all the trash talking, I just wanna see him get beat by Jones.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I really want Bisping to win this but mulling over it I just can't see how he can do it. I think Chael will obliterate Michael on the ground. I hope I am wrong on this on but I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If this were a 5 rounder, I think Bisping would stand a much better chance. I think a lot of people are underestimating Bisping working from the outside while overestimating Sonnen's mma wrestling skills. 

That being said, I think this will be a UD, probably a 29-28 for Sonnen. Round 1, Bisping will be able to work from a distance and will be prepared for Sonnen's aggressiveness. Rounds 2 + 3 to Sonnen.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Sonnen is taking this by UD. 

I will give it to Bisping. He is good. But after the Anderson Silva/ Chael Sonnen match, I am convince that Sonnen is without a doubt the No.2 Middleweight in the world (Yea, I am aware the post fight drug test result). 

Sonnen wrestling is going to give Bisping a world of trouble. And I honestly dont think Bisping would be able to pull off a submission. His last submission win was all the way back in 2005.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Close fight. Sonnen has better wrestling, whereas Bisping has better groin shots and brutal knees to the downed opponent. 

If Bisping can survive being beaten up and grinded out on the ground, he can potentially look for 3-5 seconds of being stood up, or maybe even clinched against the cage very briefly. If that happens, Bisping is a master of the groin shot, being able to seize upon an opening quicker than a rat up a drain pipe, and he could land home with one of his imperiously impressive strikes at any instant.

If that happens, he may look to continue the barrage with a 1-2 or maybe even 3 combination of groin shots to finish the fight, or maybe even switch up to a knee to the head of the downed Sonnen, or maybe even one of his amazing soccer kicks ( because he grew up in Liverpool he clearly has soccer kicks that are 426 times stronger than most through all the football he has watched people playing in the park as he drove by on the way to the gym ).

It's a tough one to call but in my perfect world, I'm going with a Bisping win, going home with the prized DQ, and maybe even taking home a fight night bonus of spitting on CM Punk and flipping his fingers at a couple of kids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Close fight. Sonnen has better wrestling, whereas Bisping has better groin shots and brutal knees to the downed opponent.
> 
> If Bisping can survive being beaten up and grinded out on the ground, he can potentially look for 3-5 seconds of being stood up, or maybe even clinched against the cage very briefly. If that happens, Bisping is a master of the groin shot, being able to seize upon an opening quicker than a rat up a drain pipe, and he could land home with one of his imperiously impressive strikes at any instant.
> 
> ...



This is the greatest thing I have read in a long time, well played good sir.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Close fight. Sonnen has better wrestling, whereas Bisping has better groin shots and brutal knees to the downed opponent.
> 
> If Bisping can survive being beaten up and grinded out on the ground, he can potentially look for 3-5 seconds of being stood up, or maybe even clinched against the cage very briefly. If that happens, Bisping is a master of the groin shot, being able to seize upon an opening quicker than a rat up a drain pipe, and he could land home with one of his imperiously impressive strikes at any instant.
> 
> ...


You're about to get barraged by a bunch of pissed off folks from England.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Close fight. Sonnen has better wrestling, whereas Bisping has better groin shots and brutal knees to the downed opponent.
> 
> If Bisping can survive being beaten up and grinded out on the ground, he can potentially look for 3-5 seconds of being stood up, or maybe even clinched against the cage very briefly. If that happens, Bisping is a master of the groin shot, being able to seize upon an opening quicker than a rat up a drain pipe, and he could land home with one of his imperiously impressive strikes at any instant.
> 
> ...


Damn that's hilarious stuff right here :thumb02: 
And I totally agree with the statement. Yeah.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You're about to get barraged by a bunch of pissed off folks from England.


Nah. He has it pretty much spot on


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Close fight. Sonnen has better wrestling, whereas Bisping has better groin shots and brutal knees to the downed opponent.
> 
> If Bisping can survive being beaten up and grinded out on the ground, he can potentially look for 3-5 seconds of being stood up, or maybe even clinched against the cage very briefly. If that happens, Bisping is a master of the groin shot, being able to seize upon an opening quicker than a rat up a drain pipe, and he could land home with one of his imperiously impressive strikes at any instant.
> 
> ...


Damn that should go in the *You Laugh, You Lose* thread. The accuracy is amazing though. +Rep.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Rep if you ignored Curt Menefee's commentary and just rocked out to RAGE in the background instead.:hug:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

These bloody adverts! Gonna miss the walk outs again!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally its about to happen. This is the moment Bisping has been waiting for his whole life.

And he will fail miserably.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Jones is very nervous doing that pre-fight talk stuff, he cant even speak properly, actually feel sorry for him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who is ready to see Bisping get owned in epic fashion? Bisping has never looked as bad as he is about to tonight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's go Sonnen!!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Godammit I'm excited... and scared


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And here... we... go.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lol, they didn't even show Chael's walk out.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Er, any reason why we're not seeing the entrances??? They best show Rashad's entrance, swear down.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

It's On!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just like that!


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Chael 'The America Gangster' Sonnen...

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Bisping.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping by third round triangle...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

First time ever I'm rooting for Bisping.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Immense pace to this fight!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sonnen coming out like a crackhead chasing a rock! Holy hell that speed


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen needs to relax in the standup a bit. Making me nervous, lol.

Though I think he might just be wearing Bisping out.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn Bisping is doing great so far. WOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, Bisping is going to win.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I am amazed by Bispings TDD and ability to get up. 

Sonnen for some reason seems panicky. Maybe he had a terirble cut.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Chael is such a treat to watch. So agressive.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bisping cheating as always.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping grabbing the cage and the shorts but I guess he hasn't kicked him in the nuts yet so Sonnen shouldn't get to upset.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Close round I still think Sonnen got it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Christ, Sonnen, calm down!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisping looks impressive so far. Pleasantly surprised:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Its definitely not going for a decision 

AWESOME!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonnens 2 takedowns will out point Bispings control against the cage


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Sonnen 10-9 round. Bisping's making it competitive though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Sonnen looks really tense. Comon Sonnen smash him! 400k credits on you...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bisping more than holding his own! Nice work by the Brit 

I think Chael wanted this fight to end early, hence the frantic pace he came out with... When it didn't happen I think he got a bit confused to be honest...

This just got interesting 

BTW Chael still takes R1 due to TDs


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Christ, Sonnen, calm down!


This. WTF is wrong with him?

Close round, I'm leaning towards Bisping though.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd give that first round to Bisping. It was pretty close.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Bisping is doing well but he's spending a lot of energy trying to fight of the takedown. I see Chael taking him down this round.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Bisping has ZERO respect for Chael's stand-up.

Throwin' those Baroboza kicks.

MUCH better than the last fight we just saw.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rd1 10-9 chael


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheating American ref lining up to take points away from the English guy.

USA USA USA USA !!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't like the look on chael's face durring the walk in looks nothing like he did against silva or stann.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Bisping is doing insane so far.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, FFS.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

War Bisping!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Round 1 for Chael but Bisping is doing great in the clinch and getting back to his feet.

I hate to say this but damn I really hope Bisping can pull this off.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Huh, Bisping looks pretty good actually... something weird going on


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like Sonnen didn't get enough steroid injections for this fight....lmao


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with Chael?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

There's that double Chael!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bisping has always been one of the best at getting back to his feet using the cage. 

Not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

As much as I dislike Chael, this is not the Chael we usually see, something's off about him...

Not to take anything away from Bisping though, he's doing very well indeed


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hahah chael looks awful here


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't think Chael would gas so fast...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Why did he let bisping up and now trying to stand with him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael had better come out with some fukcing fire in the third.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I can feel another SD coming...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisping To **** Sonnen In The 3rd!!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is awesome Chael is totally flustered by Bisping.

I hate both guys but I'd love to see Bisping shut Chael up. :thumb02:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Bisping might actually win this fight. This is WAY more competitive than I would've thought.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bisping would beat Anderson.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm giving the first two to Bisping.

WHAT THE **** SONNEN!?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jesus Christ guys - imagine Anderson vs Bisping? What a monumental ass-whooping that would be


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit, i did not expect this kind of fight. I hope to god Bisping won't gas.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea how the judges are scoring this at the moment


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

man i don't wanna get too excited and say its over before the third starts, but chael really looks like shit!!

im loving this.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Why are people asking whats wrong Chael? Did his talking pull you into "Chael Land" with him. Where he is undefeated and unstoppable and the Champ. Thats unfortunate.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Chael acts like he is drunk.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Slugfest! Slugfest! Slugfest! Slugfest! 

Diego Sanchez vs Clay Guida type of fight. I hope Sonnen takes the last round though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Each has won a round, cmon Chael I just want another L beside Bisping's name.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping's face says it all. He wants it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Bisping has always been one of the best at getting back to his feet using the cage.
> 
> Not sure what the big deal is.


People thinking that the 30 whatever and 12 guy is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

The fact that he must not be getting his healthy dosage of steroids.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Enjoying this fight, whatever happens in the 3rd


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We are seeing the worst Sonnen we have ever seen against the best Bisping we have ever seen. Bisping looks focused is defending well and his striking looks great tonight not his usual pitter patter.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Bisping would beat Anderson.


I don't think he would beat him but I do think he would be one of his toughest fights to date.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep it on the ground!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Bisping would beat Anderson.


Tonya Harding has a better shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think Bisping is getting up this time


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> We are seeing the worst Sonnen we have ever seen against the best Bisping we have ever seen.


This.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Bisping would beat Anderson.


Anderson Cooper, maybe. Maybe.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm feeling slightly better...

Personally, I think something was off with Sonnen, but my hat's off to Bisping. People told me this would be competitive, and I didn't believe it. Mike is legit.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Uh oh, I think Chael was foxing the first 2 rounds.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

3rd looks like the Chael we know and love/hate.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Bisping looks like he threw this fight in the 3rd


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael just going to going to grind out the clock. I'd laugh if if he loses the decision.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Bah I think Sonnen wins this by decision sadly and we get more"I'm the best in the world despite losing so much" from Sonnen


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn it Sonnen


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Dammit Chael has this now and it's over.

HUGE props to Bisping- he fought a great fight and he deserves some well deserved credit for this performance on short notice. Really can't believe I'm propping Bisping but he really deserves it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That wasn't a takedown, Joe, you bloody imbecile. Sonnen dropped into a choke.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol....if that was a 5 rounder Bisping probably would've won.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Bisping by SD


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisping just took the first 2 rounds imo. Hopefully the judges don't gift Sonnen the win, clown deserves to lose.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit, i want 5 ROUNDS!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

29-28 for Chael P. Sonnen.

Lame fight, save us Rashad!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Either way both guys would lose to Anderson


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I give the fight to Bisping but I wouldn't be surprised if Sonnen won since he had the only decisive round.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

just having a quiet laugh at those who thought sonnen would walk through bisping. would love to have seen another 2 rounds


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The first round was far too close. Bisping took the 2nd. Sonnen took the 3rd. 

No one can say either man definitively took the first.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Chael looked like crap. Guess that is what happens when he isn't on roids and has to fight a guy with good grappling.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is VERY close. A Cheal definitely won that last round.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Chael wins, if takedowns count more than fence leaning, anyway.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Chael wins in my book


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fail Sonnen....most overrated fighter in the sport.....

Hes probably going to get a decision and sadly enough, he just increased the line on Anderson Silva in the rematch.

Way to go.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Bisping grinning like a jackass and pumping his fists. He's gotta know he lost that fight.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bisping will win and Chael will teach him TDs to beat Anderson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping loses but finally looks like a legitimate contender in doing so.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

win or lose ya got to give bisping his due, proving he does belong in the top 10.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Bisping took it. The takedowns in 1st didn't have any affect.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha, i said people would be surprised with Bispings wrestling but i didn't think it would be this surprising!

Bisping also planted his feet when he struck as well.

I can't take nothing away from him. good job win or lose.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Sonnen stole the fight with the last round. I really thought Sonnen would obliterate Bisping on the ground. How wrong I was.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pleeeeease Judges, Screw Bisping! Give Sonnen The Win!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

29-28 Chael, I wonder what Chael rehearsed for his post fight speech.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

rygu said:


> 29-28 for Chael P. Sonnen.
> 
> Second-lamest-fight-on-the-card, save us PHIL!!


Fixed.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The first round was far too close. Bisping took the 2nd. Sonnen took the 3rd.
> 
> No one can say either man definitively took the first.


Bisping should get the 1st. He controlled for a longer period of time and the couple takedown's Sonnen got he did nothing other then have Bisping get back up.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

30-27?! oh no no no no


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

30-27 Drugs!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

30-27!?!?!?

Absolute Bullshit!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Chael P Sonnen Wins!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HAHAH what blind-ass judge gave Chael all three rounds!?!?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

In what world did Sonnen win round 1 and 2? LOL they definitely fixed this to get the rematch


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The right call imo

Hell of a fight, props to bisping


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cecil Peoples is in the house!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BS judging. 30-27 my ass...

We really need some judges that know how to judge a fight... Now we have to put up with this idiot clown spout his bull shit...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Not even funny, USA USA USA USA

:thumbsdown:


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

GIVE ME A BREAK JUDGES!!

what a complete joke


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Just Ridiculous


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

NONE of my streams are working, FML!!!!


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

BS Decision, that fight needed 5rounds.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Rook job


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The first was close. Takedowns score, people. 

Bisping definitely took the 2nd, but lost the 3rd. That said, the dude had to have won some fans tonight. I'm almost ticked Chael didn't give him props, and hope he does backstage. The guy deserves it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz at Joe trying to keep it together during Chaels speech


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

UFC now = boxing...

BS!

Money talks, no one wants to see Silver vs Bisping, Sonnen vs Silver is the seller.

Greatness Sonnen?

Couldn't do much against bisping who man handled you most of the time against the cage...

Sorry but this is really crap.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! hopefully FOTN too.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on, the "best fighter" in the world doesn't fight like he just did.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol 30-27

I hate bisping.. But lol he might have won that second round a little bit


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:


Oh well. Time for the rematch. I wonder who is going to win?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

30-27 is absolute bullsh*t. I think Bisping should have gotten the win. 

That being said, I'm ecstatic that Sonnen won.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

You people need to calm down. This was no robbery.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

**** chael 'the anti-fighter' sonnen

rather watch my local muay thai comp knees of fury than him. if you like sum1 winning with a few takedowns then power to you

but imo its a blight on the sport

hope anderson knocks him out, obviously


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I cant say fixed when I have seen worse decisions. The 2nd could've gone either way so i'm not mad at it being 29-28 but 30-27.....REALLY?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Right call. Takedowns that put your opponent on their back should always count more than just standing there & leaning against your opponent.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

How was this even close in people's minds considering how judges score fights with takedowns regardless of damage or position control after the takedown?

I was rooting for Bisping and I thought he fought great but in a semi-even fight most fighters who score TDs win- this is nothing new.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

"Chael Sonnen. Beat me if you can."

Bisping couldn't.

One week 'til CONDIT/DIAZ!!!


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

luckbox said:


> You people need to calm down. This was no robbery.


30-27 was, judges been on the crack.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

What the actual ****? 30-27?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know how one judge gave the second to Chael. Oh thats right MMA judges are ******* awful. He shouldn't get the title shot for that crap performance. I'd rather they bring over Rockhold.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> NONE of my streams are working, FML!!!!


All the 8 streams at firstrow are working here.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

browncow said:


> "Chael Sonnen. Beat me if you can."
> 
> Bisping couldn't.
> 
> One week 'til CONDIT/DIAZ!!!


He just did. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The first was close. Takedowns score, people.
> 
> Bisping definitely took the 2nd, but lost the 3rd. That said, the dude had to have won some fans tonight. I'm almost ticked Chael didn't give him props, and hope he does backstage. The guy deserves it.


Takedown's only are supposed to count if you do something with them. Sonnen didn't even get a clean takedown in the first, he only ever had Bisping 1/2 to 3/4 down for only a brief moment before he was able to wrestle his way back up. 

Bisping landed the better strikes in the round and also controlled the pace/action for 3+ of the 5 minutes. 

It was a very close fight that the judges got horribly wrong. At the very least should have been a split decision if not a win for Bisping. Not a 30-27 and unanimous decision...


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

what? How much bias in these posts...the only way sonnen couldnt lose is if the last round was a 10-8 making the fight a draw

I dont care for either fighter much and i wanted sonnen to win so AS can kill him in a rematch but bisping got robbed, first 2 rounds were his... Does octagon control not exist anymore?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Walker said:


> How was this even close in people's minds considering how judges score fights with takedowns regardless of damage or position control after the takedown?
> 
> I was rooting for Bisping and I thought he fought great but in a semi-even fight most fighters who score TDs win- this is nothing new.


This ^

Chael got 3 tds I believe in rd1, that's rly hard to overcome


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't take anything from either fighter. Both came out guns blazing!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

luckbox said:


> You people need to calm down. This was no robbery.


Yes, robberies are Bisping vs Hammil, this was a close one that could have went anyway. we all know Takedowns score big even if they don't end up doing anything so it's not surprising.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Stupid overrated takedowns with no damaging outcome...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had Sonnen winning this fight, it was close but really, he did more than Bisping. The only thing Bisping was successful at was keeping Chael pinned against the cage, and inflicting zero damage. 

Very close fight and most of the damage came in the third round.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

All number 1 contender fights should be 5 rounds, take some of the power away from the dumb ass judges.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

gazh said:


> He just did.
> 
> :thumbsup:


He did?:confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It was hardly a robbery. Anyone claiming such is nothing but sour grapes. That said, Sonnen definitely didn't win all three rounds. It's pretty obvious Mike took the 2nd. I wouldn't mind seeing him take on Vitor, though I'm thinking Munoz is more likely. 

And I'll call it, here and now. Chael Sonnen puts an ass-whooping on Anderson Silva and wins the title. Making this fight a complete mystery... or set-up. The man does like to troll the fans.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Feel a bit gutted.. Didn't give Bisping a chance before the fight but i really thought he did enough to walk away with the win.. 30-27 no way, i can be ok with the judges scoring it 29-28 but not 30-27..


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly the first two rounds were so close if I was a judge i'd just score 1-1 for each fighter and have them fight for the win in the third. This was on robbery, maybe a little disputed but not a robbery or a "scam".


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

heads up to Bisping, it was a very close fight and it could have went either way to be honest. Sonnens cardio didnt look good vs Bisping.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheCount said:


> BS Decision, that fight needed 5rounds.


How was it a BS decision? Chael had ground control and submission attempts. Bisping threw in some good elbows but the problem is it happened way to late and the fight ended before he could do any real damage to Sonnen. I don't like it either but the truth is Chael won that fight.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I was rooting for Chael but I cant see past that being 29-28 Bisping.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Round 1 = Chael
Round 2 = Bisping
Round 3 = Chael

Can't believe people are in a uproar about this, both fighters did little damage, and for the first two rounds, it was either Chael with the takedowns, or Bisping holding Chael against the cage doing zero damage. 

And people are in a uproar about that? unbelievable.

I don't like either of these fighters, so I went into this fight completely neutral. Maybe thats why I see it the way it should be seen.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I scored it a draw 10-10, 10-9 Bisping, 10-9 Chael.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

You guys don't get it?

Silver vs Sonnen was booked months ago, unless Bisping knocked Sonnen or submitted him then we knew which way it was going to go.

MONEY TALKS!

UFC is now the new boxing, soon they will announce UFC Royal rumble 1 as it might as well mix it up a little...

Yes Sonnen took Bisping down more times but never did much on the ground and in the first bisping was back on his feet again in no time.

The last round was a joke, Sonnen had his back and did zero, had full mount and did zero... Gets back to feet and gets taken down...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The 30-27 was fair when you consider how fights are consistently scored. That said Bisping not Chael was the one who really surprised me and looked like an elite fighter tonight. Happy Sonnen won but the story of tonight IMO was Bisping finally taking that big step coming of his horrendous showing against Miller and putting on what I believe was the best performance of his career.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Walker said:


> How was this even close in people's minds considering how judges score fights with takedowns regardless of damage or position control after the takedown?
> 
> I was rooting for Bisping and I thought he fought great but in a semi-even fight most fighters who score TDs win- this is nothing new.


Honestly I think the judging is getting even more biased towards even the sloppiest takedowns. 

The first 2 rounds were so far from wresling dominance it should count for next to nothing. It is much harder to defend and get up from a takedown then it is to land a quick half takedown like Sonnen did... 

When you don't take any damage a takedown shouldn't be counted as anything more then octagon control imo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No matter what, Bisping got some fans tonight.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Bonnar426 said:


> How was it a BS decision? Chael had ground control and submission attempts. Bisping threw in some good elbows but the problem is it happened way to late and the fight ended before he could do any real damage to Sonnen. I don't like it either but the truth is Chael won that fight.


The 30-27 was BS, Do they not score octagon control any more either?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Garyl2k said:


> You guys don't get it?
> 
> Silver vs Sonnen was booked months ago, unless Bisping knocked Sonnen or submitted him then we knew which way it was going to go.
> 
> ...


It was far from fixed but for the love of god, its *Silva*, Anderson* Silva*.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Garyl2k said:


> You guys don't get it?
> 
> Silver vs Sonnen was booked months ago, unless Bisping knocked Sonnen or submitted him then we knew which way it was going to go.
> 
> ...


settle down with this crap. bad decisions happen. doesn't mean the fix was in.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Garyl2k said:


> You guys don't get it?
> 
> Silver vs Sonnen was booked months ago, unless Bisping knocked Sonnen or submitted him then we knew which way it was going to go.
> 
> ...



.........Huh??


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What did Bisping do in the first two rounds?

The striking was even but it was Chael who scored the takedown and determined where the fight took place.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Takedown's only are supposed to count if you do something with them. Sonnen didn't even get a clean takedown in the first, he only ever had Bisping 1/2 to 3/4 down for only a brief moment before he was able to wrestle his way back up.
> 
> Bisping landed the better strikes in the round and also controlled the pace/action for 3+ of the 5 minutes.
> 
> It was a very close fight that the judges got horribly wrong. At the very least should have been a split decision if not a win for Bisping. Not a 30-27 and unanimous decision...


Dude... I'd not necessarily disagree with your striking vs. takedowns comment, but let's be real. Are we really surprised at this stage that UFC/MMA judges score takedowns, regardless of what comes afterwards, over pushing the pace and the like? Sonnen scored the takedowns he needed to score, and Mike, while lighting a fire under Sonnen's butt, simply didn't dominate him on the feet the way he needed to in order to nullify those takedowns in the first.

I'd have given Sonnen the split. Hell, I might have even scored it a draw. But Bisping did not win that fight. As impressive as he was, Chael did what he needed to do to earn points. 

I also love the rest of you... so predictable. A fighter has a poor showing, and his detractors use it to dump on his entire career. Let's just pretend his last fight didn't happen, and that he didn't steamroll Okami, Marquardt, or the champion for 4.5 rounds. The haters truly will capitalize on any little bit they can. 

Guess what, losers... he took the 'W'. Now go cry into your beers.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> I scored it a draw 10-10, 10-9 Bisping, 10-9 Chael.



this is the kind of result that would help me regain some respect for the sport. so many fights should be scored like this, including this one


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Permit or no permit, i wanna know Chael's test analysis results.
I bet he's over average.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I am now a Bisping Fan.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh well... My final thought is that Bisping looked much better losing, than Sonnen did wining.. Probably see Bisping v Munoz next?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> settle down with this crap. bad decisions happen. doesn't mean the fix was in.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe people are actually scoring the takedowns Chael got in round 1 and 2. That's exactly whats wrong with judging. The fact simply getting a takedown should be scored, even if the fighter gets right back up and no damage or controlling was done.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I think people are giving Bisping to much credit for having Chael against the cage in the 1st and 2nd. That was basicly a neutral stalling position with neither guy having the advantage or dealing damage. Bisping gained nothing by it and Sonnen didn't looked bothered or trying to fight it. The clinchwork that really mattered, the takedowns, was all Chael.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

People need to stop pretending holding guys against the cage and dirty boxing hasn't always won rounds. That is why two judges clearly gave the second to Mike the third was just an ultra retard which isn't uncommon in MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> I can't believe people are actually scoring the takedowns Chael got in round 1 and 2. That's exactly whats wrong with judging. The fact simply getting a takedown should be scored, even if the fighter gets right back up and no damage or controlling was done.


It's *Mixed* Martial Arts.

If you take a guy down that's grappling + aggression + octagon control, that's why they're held in such high regard are people still clueless about this?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

osmium said:


> I scored it a draw 10-10, 10-9 Bisping, 10-9 Chael.


+1

this is exactly how the fight should of been scored, but it really should of been a 5 round fight. Sonnen got a few useless takedowns in the first and bisping had some good combos, very close round, 10-10. I dont think anyone disputes the 2nd and 3rd rounds.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bisping did an amazing job thought he might actually win this would have been a huge upset. Oh well it will be the rematch now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

How fans and sadly people who seem to know more about the sport of MMA score doesn't matter how the current judges judge MMA fights. They don't know to properly score fights and when someone takes someone down they score a point regardless of the outcome of the takedown. It's like the old wrestling scoring system 2 pts for a TD and 1 for getting out of it.

That being said Bisping did not win this fight even though he fought fantastically and flustered Chael. He never put Chael in danger and had no chances to end the fight.

Chael won but this was no robbery. Judging MMA fights in the UFC sucks but fighters should know this by now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this how chael sonnen's cardio is like when he is not on roids?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> I can't believe people are actually scoring the takedowns Chael got in round 1 and 2. That's exactly whats wrong with judging. The fact simply getting a takedown should be scored, even if the fighter gets right back up and no damage or controlling was done.


And what should I score for Bisping in the first? He did as little to Sonnen against the cage as Sonnen did to him on the ground. And again, Bisping hardly dominated him on the feet that first round. I admit he turned it up in the second, but the fact is either man could have walked away with the first. This was hardly a robbery. It was a close freaking fight... it happens.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> The only thing Bisping was successful at was keeping Chael pinned against the cage [sometimes], and inflicting zero damage.


Someone who understands.

[my addition]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Garyl2k said:


> You guys don't get it?
> 
> Silver vs Sonnen was booked months ago, unless Bisping knocked Sonnen or submitted him then we knew which way it was going to go.
> 
> ...



I'll tell you what! Why don't you show me photo's of Dana slipping the judges some cash under the table and then I won't think you are just another troll. 

Also, what exactly did Bisping do to win that fight? He showed really good defense and pressed Chael against the cage. That's it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bisping won the fight but there's too much money to be made with Silva vs Sonnen which is why we get 30-27 from the judges. Business as usual.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's *Mixed* Martial Arts.
> 
> If you take a guy down that's grappling + aggression + octagon control, that's why their held in such high regard are people still clueless about this?


So a takedown that leads to nothing should count more than doing more damage standing and controlling the clinch for majority of the round?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I also love the rest of you... so predictable. A fighter has a poor showing, and his detractors use it to dump on his entire career. Let's just pretend his last fight didn't happen, and that he didn't steamroll Okami, Marquardt, or the champion for 4.5 rounds. The haters truly will capitalize on any little bit they can.
> 
> Guess what, losers... he took the 'W'. Now go cry into your beers.


Silva vs Sonnen 2 is a waste of time. Sonnen doesn't have a chance against unless Silva comes in injured again... I bet Sonnen doesn't even make it out of the first this time...

Bisping vs Silva would have been an interesting fight. Silva has the better striking but Bisping has good enough wrestling and sub defense he might have been able to give Anderson a few problems. 

Whatever, honestly I hope Silva moves up to LHW again or fights GSP or something because I am not at all interested in seeing him fight Sonnen again.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's *Mixed* Martial Arts.
> 
> If you take a guy down that's grappling + aggression + octagon control, that's why they're held in such high regard are people still clueless about this?


Because everybody wants to see a Kick-boxing match.

If you thought this fight was boring, you are out of your fking minds. This was very exciting. The fight went back and forth.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bisping demonstrated perfect short grabbing and octagon holding clearly he should have won based on that alone.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow! So judges no longer have to score fights on the action going on in front of them? Sonnen's getting his shot off a robbery, is this a little kickback for all the publicity he's got the UFC the last 18months? lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Funniest shit was the amount of people on this forum who thought the striking would be even.

Hey another Bisping opponent gasses aswell, funny that aint it?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't really see the disagreements here. The striking was even in the first two but Chael scored TDs. The third round was dominant. The W belongs to Chael. But I was not expecting Bisping's wrestling D to be that good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> How fans and sadly people who seem to know more about the sport of MMA score doesn't matter how the current judges judge MMA fights. They don't know to properly score fights and when someone takes someone down they score a point regardless of the outcome of the takedown. It's like the old wrestling scoring system 2 pts for a TD and 1 for getting out of it.
> 
> That being said Bisping did not win this fight even though he fought fantastically and flustered Chael. He never put Chael in danger and had no chances to end the fight.
> 
> Chael won but this was no robbery. Judging MMA fights in the UFC sucks but fighters should know this by now.


This, every time this happens people complain and say it should have been scored diffrent and mma judges get it wrong but the truth is that we should all know that is how it will be scored and expect nothing less as should the fighters in the cage expect nothing less. If people quit judging fights and expecting fights to be judged the way they believe the should be judged and instead judge them the way fights actually are scored they would quit thinking every other fight is controversial.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sonnen was disappointing tonight, he gassed and I thought it was a draw at best, Mike looked like the better fighter.

Never liked Bisping but I acknowledge him as a top middleweight and he’s one of the most durable, relentless guys in his weight class, no holes in his game unless it’s KO power. I was impressed by his ability to get back up off his back and control against the fence.

Sonnen didn’t look very impressive in the clinch, he’ll have to up his game considerably if he wasn’t a REAL belt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Is this how chael sonnen's cardio is like when he is not on roids?


lol, he has a doctor's permit to roid his test up.
Besides, they chose to put him fighting in a state where they know he won't get heat for it.
Surely, you can't believe Chael is off the magic potion?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Christ... if people are acknowledging that the first round was ridiculously close, the second went to Mike, and the third went to Chael, how is this considered a robbery? Do you people know what a robbery is? Go watch a few Leonard Garcia fights and learn the actual meaning of the term.

I'm done here.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

vilify said:


> Bisping won the fight but there's too much money to be made with Silva vs Sonnen which is why we get 30-27 from the judges. Business as usual.


Tried explaining this but seems to people know better, it's logical to the USA market to have Sonnen vs Silva.

I say USA market as it's still the largest and most profitable to the USA.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

LizaG said:


> wow! So judges no longer have to score fights on the action going on in front of them? Sonnen's getting his shot off a robbery, is this a little kickback for all the publicity he's got the UFC the last 18months? lol


Just stop it, I know he's on your FFL team, but Bisping wasn't robbed, he lost this fight. Just because he wasn't smashed like Brian Stann doesn't mean he didn't lose.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

luckbox said:


> I think people are giving Bisping to much credit for having Chael against the cage in the 1st and 2nd. That was basicly a neutral stalling position with neither guy having the advantage or dealing damage. Bisping gained nothing by it and Sonnen didn't looked bothered or trying to fight it. The clinchwork that really mattered, the takedowns, was all Chael.


I can't believe people are giving Sonnen the first for 2 crappy takedowns that were the definitions of stalling positions... 

Sonnen didn't even get Bisping down into a controlling position, Bisping immediately was back to his feet on both occasions of being taken down...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Poll Results 54-12


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bisping vs. Silva would have looked like Silva vs. Griffin anyway.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Just stop it, I know he's on your FFL team, but Bisping wasn't robbed, he lost this fight. Just because he wasn't smashed like Brian Stann doesn't mean he didn't lose.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

look its simple TDs score but not that muh, most of the 1st was bisping either controling sonnen against the cage or doing better in the striking exchanges, what damage did sonnen do with his TDs? 

randy built a career winning fights doing what bisping did, now it doesnt count cuz there was no damage?

bisping won that fight, but yes it was very close


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Bisping outlanded Sonnen 109-81 in total strikes landed


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I can't believe people are giving Sonnen the first for 2 crappy takedowns that were the definitions of stalling positions...


The definition of a stalling position would actually be leaning against your opponent against the fence while inflicting 0 damage. You don't even have to take him off his feet to do that. lol


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Extremely sloppy performance from Chael. The punches he threw looked like something you would see in the school yard.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

gazh said:


>




You can put that pic up a few more times it's still not a robbery.:thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Chael is going to get worked by Anderson. Bisping could have won the first 2 with no complaints.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

luckbox said:


> Just stop it, I know he's on your FFL team, but Bisping wasn't robbed, he lost this fight. Just because he wasn't smashed like Brian Stann doesn't mean he didn't lose.


well thank you for showing me some respect there. i don't back people just for the fact they're on my FFL


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess none of you have ever had a bad day at the office? Must be nice to have such shining performance records 

Fighters have bad fights. Pretending it renders every other performance meaningless makes a bunch of you look like bitter nitwits.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> The definition of a stalling position would actually be leaning against your opponent against the fence while inflicting 0 damage. You don't even have to take him off his feet to do that. lol


Bisping did more damage against the fence then Sonnen did with his "takedowns"...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Why is anyone comparing this to his next fight with Silva? Silva does not have that level of wrestling D at all


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Bisping did more damage against the fence then Sonnen did with his "takedowns"...


Nope. And Bisping was the only one bleeding, BTW... (altho he may have hurt Chael's ego with all that man-hugging)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

if Sonnen gives Silva the trouble he gave Bisping then it'll be a short night for Sonnen...very sloppy fight on his part. how he got 30-27 I have no idea.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I guess none of you have ever had a bad day at the office? Must be nice to have such shining performance records
> 
> Fighters have bad fights. Pretending it renders every other performance meaningless makes a bunch of you look like bitter nitwits.


That's the most disrespectful thing written in this thread.
How dare you dismiss Bisping's performance by claiming it was a Chael's bad fight. The truth is that skill wise they're at a very similar level and that's why things ran as they did.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently Sonnen told Bisping inside the octagon after the fight that he thought Bisping won the first two rounds..

https://twitter.com/#!/GarethBOXUFC/status/163453519045734400


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Bisping did more damage against the fence then Sonnen did with his "takedowns"...


No he didn't.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If it was a 5-round fight I don't know if Sonnen would have lasted. I guess there's nothing you could if you leave it to the judges, but I disagree with it tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> That's the most disrespectful thing written in this thread.
> How dare you dismiss Bisping's performance by claiming it was a Chael's bad fight. The truth is that skill wise they're at a very similar level and that's why things ran as they did.


It was a combination of the best Mike Bisping we've ever seen fighting the worst Chael Sonnen we've ever seen. How is that disrespectful? You're going to honestly tell me this wasn't Sonnen's worst performance to date? Get outta here. He was edgy. His striking was frantic. His takedowns were sloppy and desperate. Those are attributes we don't associate with Sonnen via his past fights, and they have nothing to do with Bisping. 

Besides, I still think that Chael Sonnen would beat 3/4s of the MW roster, so in a sense, it's very much a compliment to Bisping.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

AmdM said:


> That's the most disrespectful thing written in this thread.
> How dare you dismiss Bisping's performance by claiming it was a Chael's bad fight. The truth is that skill wise they're at a very similar level and that's why things ran as they did.


Couldn't agree more, same goes for Sonnen vs Silva, see a lot of "Silva gonna smash Sonnen" now it's settled... Wasn't Chael supposed to do the same against Bisping?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Apparently Sonnen told Bisping inside the octagon after the fight that he thought Bisping won the first two rounds..
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/GarethBOXUFC/status/163453519045734400


I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It was a combination of the best Mike Bisping we've ever seen fighting the worst Chael Sonnen we've ever seen. How is that disrespectful? You're going to honestly tell me this wasn't Sonnen's worst performance to date? Get outta here. He was edgy. His striking was frantic. His takedowns were sloppy and desperate. Those are attributes we don't associate with Sonnen via his past fights, and they have nothing to do with Bisping.
> 
> Besides, I still think that Chael Sonnen would beat 3/4s of the MW roster, so in a sense, it's very much a compliment to Bisping.


The odds were crazy, the poll on this page shows what people were thinking.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

LizaG said:


> If it was a 5-round fight I don't know if Sonnen would have lasted. I guess there's nothing you could if you leave it to the judges, but I disagree with it tonight.


On any other card without a title fight it would have been a 5rounder, I've said for awhile now, all number 1 contender fights should be 5rounds, it gives those fighters who've worked so hard to get the chance that little longer to get the job done.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It was a combination of the best Mike Bisping we've ever seen fighting the worst Chael Sonnen we've ever seen. How is that disrespectful? You're going to honestly tell me this wasn't Sonnen's worst performance to date? Get outta here. He was edgy. His striking was frantic. His takedowns were sloppy and desperate. Those are attributes we don't associate with Sonnen via his past fights, and they have nothing to do with Bisping.
> 
> Besides, I still think that Chael Sonnen would beat 3/4s of the MW roster, so in a sense, it's very much a compliment to Bisping.


Sonnen was himself, being stuffed and handled by Bisping is what made his performance not look as good as previously. 
It wasn't Sonnen who was bad, it is Bisping being that good.
The problem here is that the hate people have on him, blind then in a way they can't see how solid of a fighter Bisping is and always was.
Sincerely, i was hoping that Bisping would stuff all of Chael's TD's and pepper his face with jabs to a UD and that was a reasonable expectation as proven in the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What makes any of you so certain Bisping would have taken rounds 4 and 5? He spent the entire 3rd on his back, looking tired and beaten up. That doesn't exactly spell 'promise' as regards future rounds.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Sonnen was himself, being stuffed and handled by Bisping is what made his performance not look as good as previously.
> It wasn't Sonnen who was bad, it is Bisping being that good.
> The problem here is that the hate people have on him, blind then in a way they can't see how solid of a fighter Bisping is and always was.
> Sincerely, i was hoping that Bisping would stuff all of Chael's TD's and pepper his face with jabs to a UD and that was a reasonable expectation as proven in the fight.


lmao, whatever you say. You're entitled to your opinion, and I'm entitled to mine. In the end, Sonnen got the 'W', so I don't necessarily feel inclined to argue about this much more.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Garyl2k said:


> Couldn't agree more, same goes for Sonnen vs Silva, see a lot of "Silva gonna smash Sonnen" now it's settled... Wasn't Chael supposed to do the same against Bisping?


Fools can't comprehend that Silva was on a mission to win by submission or lose the fight trying and the ramifications of that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Chael didn't look title-material tonight, Bisping gained more in this loss in terms of respect than Chael did getting a UD win...not many people i have come across tonight think he actually won this fight.

Bisping gained a few more fans tonight me thinks.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Chael didn't look title-material tonight, Bisping gained more in this loss in terms of respect than Chael did getting a UD win...not many people i have come across tonight think he actually won this fight.
> 
> Bisping gained a few more fans tonight me thinks.


Do you mind if I ask what continent you reside on?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Do you mind if I ask what continent you reside on?


the UK...mind if I ask who's in your avatar?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LizaG said:


> the UK...mind if I ask who's in your avatar?


That would be Chael Sonnen. Do note, however, that I stated I'd have likely scored the fight a draw.

You, however, are telling me that UK fans mostly feel Bisping won the fight. I mean... lol. Just lol.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That would be Chael Sonnen. Do note, however, that I stated I'd have likely scored the fight a draw.
> 
> You, however, are telling me that UK fans mostly feel Bisping won the fight. I mean... lol. Just lol.


i feel insulted by that, you don't think i scored it objectively?

i stated before too that i had a feeling Sonnen would win if Bisping didn't sub him. Sonnen won...i just *objectively *feel Sonnen lost.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You, perhaps... but the drunken soccer hooligans you almost certainly call your friends I'm not so certain about.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That would be Chael Sonnen. Do note, however, that I stated I'd have likely scored the fight a draw.
> 
> You, however, are telling me that UK fans mostly feel Bisping won the fight. I mean... lol. Just lol.


I saw differently... I fact I read "not many people i have come across tonight think he actually won this fight." 

Where does it state UK fans?

Or you pulling at any strings now?

Come on, can't opinions just be opinions and not get silly?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You, perhaps... but the drunken soccer hooligans you *almost certainly* call your friends I'm not so certain about.


so you're now saying I "almost certainly" socialise/surround myself with drunks? 

insult #2

i know many fighters myself we've all watched the fights together round my place and we all scored objectively, including 3 Sonnen fans.

but it is what it is...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Garyl2k said:


> I saw differently... I fact I read "not many people i have come across tonight think he actually won this fight."
> 
> Where does it state UK fans?
> 
> ...


I had assumed she meant her friends, as she just clarified. I'd imagine they're British... call me crazy.

What strings have I grasped at? I've seen both sides of the argument, stated I'd have likely scored it a draw, and that's that. That I won't tolerate some biased fool claiming this sole fight defines Chael Sonnen or that Bisping was robbed isn't grasping at anything. It's called using logic and common sense, something a few of you are clearly lacking. 

A fight so close it could have gone to either man cannot be considered a robbery. FFS, how is this not clear?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You, perhaps... but the drunken soccer hooligans you almost certainly call your friends I'm not so certain about.


Are you always this much of a prick? 

It seems you're a _lot _more biased against fighters from Britain than the British fans supporting them. 
Funnily enough you're bringing up being biased in support of a fighter, when you've clearly been blinded by childish fanboyism (in this thread, at least) to realise you're buddy Chael looked like shit tonight.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a robbery, not a decisive win. Spider must be licking his chops right now.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rauno said:


> No matter what, Bisping got some fans tonight.


this is more true than anything. he's got a new one in me that's for sure.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Are you always this much of a prick?
> 
> It seems you're a _lot _more biased against fighters from Britain than the British fans supporting them.
> Funnily enough you're bringing up being biased in support of a fighter, when you've clearly been blinded by childish fanboyism (in this thread, at least) to realise you're buddy Chael looked like shit tonight.


Go back and read the entire thread. Presuming school goes beyond grade three in the UK and you can indeed read, you'll note that I have - multiple times - stated Sonnen looked like utter garbage tonight. I also stated that Bisping won me over, and this was his best performance to date.

No, really... go back and have a look. I'll wait :bored04:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just cause you like Sonnen Canadian, doesn't mean you have to act like him LOL!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Go back and read the entire thread. Presuming school goes beyond grade three in the UK and you can indeed read, you'll note that I have - multiple times - stated Sonnen looked like utter garbage tonight.
> 
> No, really... go back and have a look. I'll wait :bored04:


No need, I already have, and I'll retract that part - agreed.
And in turn you can, of course, agree you are (for whatever stupid reason) simply biased against fighters from Britain, and a general dick to posters from the same place.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> Just cause you like Sonnen Canadian, doesn't mean you have to act like him LOL!


The Brits are just too easy. Considering they tell the rest of us to 'relax' whenever Bisping goes off on another fighter, they sure can't handle a bit of trolling themselves.

Edit - lol... Dan Hardy.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's called using logic and common sense, something a few of you are clearly lacking.


Yet stating LizaG hangs around with soccer hooligans (Insulting her) because she disagrees with you is using logic and common sense?

What I mean by pulling at strings is that because LizaG disagreed with what you feel regarding the fight you then use where she is from to claim she can't be objective.

I also feel the fight could have been split or a draw not the score it was, though others see the fight differently.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The Brits are just too easy. Considering they tell the rest of us to 'relax' whenever Bisping goes off on another fighter, they sure can't handle a bit of trolling themselves.
> 
> Edit - lol... Dan Hardy.


That's true, and we don't mind arguing or letting things go.

We just also like to call a wanker a wanker when he's acting like a wanker. :hug:

EDIT: oh, and if anyone is bothered, I thought it was a draw


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *I had assumed she meant her friends, as she just clarified. I'd imagine they're British... call me crazy.*
> What strings have I grasped at? I've seen both sides of the argument, stated I'd have likely scored it a draw, and that's that. That I won't tolerate some biased fool claiming this sole fight defines Chael Sonnen or that Bisping was robbed isn't grasping at anything. It's called using logic and common sense, something a few of you are clearly lacking.
> 
> A fight so close it could have gone to either man cannot be considered a robbery. FFS, how is this not clear?


yes i meant friends, including MMA fighters themselves rather than your casual fan, and also three other forums open...just saying the amount feeling Bisping won FAR outweighed those thinking Bisping won.

But it is what it is, none of them ar the drunken soccer hooligans I "almost certainly" are friends with.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

> The Brits are just too easy. Considering they tell the rest of us to 'relax' whenever Bisping goes off on another fighter, they sure can't handle a bit of trolling themselves.
> 
> Edit - lol... Dan Hardy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LizaG said:


> yes i meant friends, including MMA fighters themselves rather than your casual fan, and also three other forums open...just saying the amount feeling Bisping won FAR outweighed those thinking Bisping won.
> 
> But it is what it is, none of them ar the drunken soccer hooligans I "almost certainly" are friends with.


I bet they're British forums...


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

gazh said:


>


I need sleep! lol  :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I bet they're British forums...


I'm not a member of any british MMA forum thank you


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Should have been a draw. It doesn't really matter because Andy would have killed Bisping and he is going to beat Sonnen again.

Edit: I kind of want to see Hendo jump Sonnen now he has looked better against stiffer competition lately and if Sonnen is going to gas after a round off roids anyways at least Hendo will have knockout power at 185 while gassed out early.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought bisping won and props to him for performing the way he did but Chael was in no way his usual self. From the beginning he didn't have the killer instinct look he normaly has, he moved like a drunk and his punches were horrible lazy looping punches.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Bisping won that fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chael definitely looked off. Not sure what the problem was. I had Bisping ahead at the end of the fight. Oh well. Chael vs Silva 2 here we go.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

osmium said:


> Should have been a draw. It doesn't really matter because Andy would have killed Bisping and he is going to beat Sonnen again.


Just like people said Sonnen will kill Bisping. Not making any fight predicions or anything, just funny how people come in as a heavy underdog and then go on to impress everyone. 

Bisping really proved today that he isn't a gatekeeper by any means and he can take on the top guy's.

Maybe Bisping-Stann next?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Just like people said Sonnen will kill Bisping. Not making any fight predicions or anything, just funny how people come in as a heavy underdog and then go on to impress everyone.
> 
> Bisping really proved today that he isn't a gatekeeper by any means and he can take on the top guy's.
> 
> *Maybe Bisping-Stann next?*


Yes please, preferably on a British army base.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Just like people said Sonnen will kill Bisping. Not making any fight predicions or anything, just funny how people come in as a heavy underdog and then go on to impress everyone.
> 
> Bisping really proved today that he isn't a gatekeeper by any means and he can take on the top guy's.
> 
> Maybe Bisping-Stann next?


Stann or Okami.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Just like people said Sonnen will kill Bisping. Not making any fight predicions or anything, just funny how people come in as a heavy underdog and then go on to impress everyone.
> 
> Bisping really proved today that he isn't a gatekeeper by any means and he can take on the top guy's.
> 
> Maybe Bisping-Stann next?


I've always defended the guys skills but he clearly doesn't have the chin to beat Andy.

Edit: I like Bisping/Okami more and don't think Stann really deserves to be put back up at the top of the division for his next fight.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I had it for Sonnen, sorry but I just don't see how Bisping won that fight.According to fightmetrice did Sonnen outland Bisping as well? Someone mention that Sonnen got outstruck.....


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon Bisping should fight Munoz next.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

suffersystem said:


> I had it for Sonnen, sorry but I just don't see how Bisping won that fight.According to fightmetrice did Sonnen outland Bisping as well? Someone mention that Sonnen got outstruck.....


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/01/sonnen-vs-bisping-official-ufc.html

Round one Sonnen cleaned him out in strikes. Round two is close. Anyone who says Bisping outstruck Sonnen is a madman.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cool. It's On. Atlanta- 2 hrs from my home. Jones vs. Evans. I'll be there. Davis showed a lot of heart and went all 5. Cage rust was evident for Evans but he got the W. Seeing what Jones has done last year alone makes Rashad look very dismal in beating Jones. 
...Sonnen didn't look like the same fighter that fought Anderson. Hmmmm. I wonder why? No steroids this time? He had to grind out a win against Bis and didn't look sharp at all with his sloppy striking. Now he has to face the spider in Brazil. I wish him luck. With the crowd behind Silva like a hero back at 134, I think Sonnen is deep trouble and will face a serious beatdown.
...Nice KO for Lavar Johnson. Those uppercuts were brutal and nasty. Big power. Lavar makes the HW division even more intriguing. The fight ending right hand Swanson landed on Roop was a trip. Roop's mouthpiece flew out and bounced back off the cage. LOL! Never seen that before. Nasty punch. Pretty good night of fights including the prelims...

_...Arianny looked a little pissed at the weigh-ins. She didn't smile like always. I wonder if Brittney's glow had something to do with it. Brittney certainly looked amazing..._


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Maybe Bisping-Stann next?


I see mike or brian taking on mark next.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

suffersystem said:


> I had it for Sonnen, sorry but I just don't see how Bisping won that fight.According to fightmetrice did Sonnen outland Bisping as well? Someone mention that Sonnen got outstruck.....


It was posted a while back, from what I remember it was close to 100 to 80 in striking to Bisping.

Not exactly that but you get rough idea.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I'm not a member of any british MMA forum thank you


I am a member of a portuguese mma forum.
It's me and 7 other dudes. :thumb02:


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Garyl2k said:


> It was posted a while back, from what I remember it was close to 100 to 80 in striking to Bisping.
> 
> Not exactly that but you get rough idea.


Um, wha?

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/01/sonnen-vs-bisping-official-ufc.html


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

fightmetric is awful; it is just some random guy who can't follow striking exchanges counting live. You might as well link to a cecil peoples scorecard as evidence. Bisping was clearly winning the ranged exchanges in the first landing good combinations, Sonnen had some takedowns and GNP for a bit, the clinch work was basically even.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping/Weidman would be an awesome fight imo  the Weidman we saw fight tonight had 11 days to apparently drop from 233lbs to 185lbs so with more prep should be a competitive fight


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> fightmetric is awful; it is just some random guy who can't follow striking exchanges counting live. You might as well link to a cecil peoples scorecard as evidence. Bisping was clearly winning the ranged exchanges in the first landing good combinations, Sonnen had some takedowns and GNP for a bit, the clinch work was basically even.


Any other sites that measures strikes then?


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

suffersystem said:


> Um, wha?
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/01/sonnen-vs-bisping-official-ufc.html


Just posting what I saw earlier in the thread from another poster. I tried searching for it but it's almost 4am and I'm seeing double... Lol

Though I defo remember some one posting roughly them figures.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

Post fight conference is live, very interesting stuff being said and it's true Chael did feel Bisping had the first and second rounds.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

suffersystem said:


> Any other sites that measures strikes then?


Compustrike is more accurate but isn't great either.

http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/3058

http://cdn1.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/628534/3as25_large.jpg

I think the compustrike for noons is high but the fightmetric one is so horribly off it is absurd. Noons was landing around 20+ body punches every round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tonnes of respect for both of these guys. Good fight, and a lot of mutual respect shown at the press conference. This was Mike's coming out party, and for all of the trash I've talked, I'd like to say that it's all in good fun. I respect British fighters, and I've got nothing but love for you British posters. A little bit of banter and trash talk just gets the blood pumping sometimes 

I'll be cheering on Mr. Bisping from this point onward. He's more than 'won' tonight.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

I score it 29-28 for Chael. The first round was technically a draw (with a very small edge for Mike), Chael took the first minute and Mike took the last. The second round was 10-9 for Bisping. The last round 10-8 for Chael.

The judge who scored it 30-27 is another example of falling victim to the recency effect, this could happen to judges more than to people who have the benefit of discussing it and see what other people's opinions are, because by discussing it will help people to retain the information they have from the previous rounds and suppress their existing or to-be-built bias.

Whereas the judges could alter his opinion seeing the new information and take the bias (like from seeing impressive performance by Chael in the last rd) into his new formed opinion.

So it's important even for the judges to be physically fit and not mentally high  (at least 2 other judges got it correct)

I dont think Sonnen/Silver II would be as successful for Sonnen as their first encounter esp since it would happen in Brazil. 
Chael seems to soften a little lately, and emphasis more of his trolling personality rather than his condescending 'I don't care, your country sucks, Im a honey badger' attitude. The brazilian heat definitely takes it toll on him a bit, which is sweet...in fact I saw him kisses Bisping on a few occasion in the 3rd round :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just watched the fight and im surprised so many people think Bisping won.

Chael sonnen clearly took round 1 imo. Bispings fence pushing wasnt any more impressive then the first 3 minutes Chael had.

Second round i think Bisping took but Chael had some good punches land. Still i think Bisping clearly took that round in Striking and Grappling.

Third round all Chael.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/3764

Compustrike still has Bisping losing by 30+, Sonnen at 15, Bisping at 102.

Compared to FM stats: Sonnen at 135 (40 significant), Bisping at 102 (30 significant).

Sorry, but I don't see the argument.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

After reading the many, many pages of expert opinion, i'm here to report for us dumb casuals.

At the end of the fight, Mrsfan who HATES Michael Bisping said, "Damn! I can't believe Bisping won."

At the end Of Chael's interview with Rogan she said, "Well, now I hate him too."

carry on.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Bisping looked better than expected but he is still a middle of the road fighter. Not a finisher at any level vs top tier guys. Sonnen looked like he was sunk in and washed out from the cut. He needs to fight at a better weight or get a better cut going.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I am a massive Bisping fan, I think he won. But damn he is a cheat, LOL. Short-grabbing like mad, I don't thinkit really made any odds though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Initially was going to place a small bet on Bisping seeing he's +325 which is ridiculously good odds. Then I pulled back cuz I realized that Bisping does not handle "pressure opponents" well; Wanderlei, Hendo, Hamill and Evans. Basically opponents who push the pressure and go for the knockout or takedowns. His style is to keep the mid range distance with his jabs then land combinations all the while backpedaling and circling to his left. Don't get me wrong I wanted Bisping to win, but knew Chael was going to do what he does best. That's rushing in and putting the pressure with constant takedowns. 

If it were a five rounder I definitely would have placed the bet cuz Bisping's cardio would have kicked into gear. He's one of the few fighters who gains steam in the later rounds. 

Well, now it's time. Although I wouldn't mind seeing Chael vs Munoz...haha!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I scored it for Bisping by winning the first 2 rounds, but I kind of had the feeling Sonnen would get the decision.

This kind of proved my theory on Sonnens wrestling being overrated, having fought not a single good wrestler, ever. I mean Bispings wrestling is good but far from great and he held his own. I truely believe once the stop feeing strikers to Sonnen he will start losing more often than not.

Also the TRT does matter quite a bit, and this was Sonnen ON TRT, if he wasn't using that stuff I dont know how bad he would look, probably like in his early career.

I think Munoz would have beaten Sonnen.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

it was a bad fight after all..


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I scored it for Bisping by winning the first 2 rounds, but I kind of had the feeling Sonnen would get the decision.
> 
> *This kind of proved my theory on Sonnens wrestling being overrated, having fought not a single good wrestler, ever. I mean Bispings wrestling is good but far from great and he held his own. I truely believe once the stop feeing strikers to Sonnen he will start losing more often than not.*
> 
> ...


But he dominated Silva, Mardquart and Stann with wrestling. Shouldn't that make him the best wrestler in the biz :dunno:

LOL

The Sonnenbots will laugh at anyone who dares to question his status as the #1 P4P MW and best wrestler ever. Even though his resume shows his wrestling is unproven therefore overrated.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Just finished watching the event and thought Sonnen won the first and third rounds and the fight. Was surprised when I got on here and saw how many people think Bisping won.


----------



## KLD412 (Jan 1, 2012)

AmEagle said:


> Just finished watching the event and thought Sonnen won the first and third rounds and the fight. Was surprised when I got on here and saw how many people think Bisping won.


same here... I was way too worked up last night to really watch every takedown and punch thrown. I just watched it again and I thought round 1 & 3 were clearly sonnen. The difference in round 1 were obviously the two takedowns. The judge who scored 30-27 was a bit extreme, but in no way did bisping win that fight. People have such a hate for sonnen and because he didn't look as good this time, combined with the fact that bisping did put up a really good fight just has everyone in a frenzy. If the tables were turned and chael lost, there would be just as many, if not more outraged people crying bad call on the judges part. With all of that said, a performance like last nights is not going to get him far with Silva. He has to get his weight in check and be 100% this summer.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

slapstick said:


> I am a massive Bisping fan, I think he won. But damn he is a cheat, LOL. Short-grabbing like mad, I don't thinkit really made any odds though.


So true. He did it constantly and then every time they were even near the cage he grabbed that too. Ridiculous.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I know one time when Bisbings eye just started bleeding he reached with his left arm. It was clear as day. He paused there for a couple seconds and looked at Jon. Hand still on the fense. Crazy!


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Bisping won, but no one can really say that it was an unfair result. It was a really even fight, and although maybe it shouldn't be in consideration but Sonnen Vs Silva 2 could be one of UFC's biggest draws to date so it's something for ever fan to look forward to.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I won't argue all of the minutia with you guys but, I'll say this.

As a true Sonnen fan who has cheered every step of his evolution, it never felt to me like he was winning in the 1st or 2nd round. It felt like he was struggling to keep up.

I hope that Bisping gets an easy path to the winner of Sonnen vs Silva. I say one fight with any top 10 guy should make him #1.

I am very happy that Chael gets one more chance to keep that promise to his Dad.:thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

funkasaurus said:


> I think Bisping won, but no one can really say that it was an unfair result. It was a really even fight, and although maybe it shouldn't be in consideration but Sonnen Vs Silva 2 could be one of UFC's biggest draws to date so it's something for ever fan to look forward to.


 

Awesome S/N......that is all lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I won't argue all of the minutia with you guys but, I'll say this.
> 
> As a true Sonnen fan who has cheered every step of his evolution, it never felt to me like he was winning in the 1st or 2nd round. It felt like he was struggling to keep up.
> 
> ...


You my friend are an honest man. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping definitely stepped up


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I won't argue all of the minutia with you guys but, I'll say this.
> 
> As a true Sonnen fan who has cheered every step of his evolution, it never felt to me like he was winning in the 1st or 2nd round. It felt like he was struggling to keep up.
> 
> ...


I think this is a very fair and honest post. I enjoy things about both Bisping and Sonnen, and also dislike things about both of them. Basically, neither are on my fave fighters list, but I have to say I was shocked when the decision was given as a UD (I know it has now been deemed a split). Sonnen sticking to a pre determined speech was also frankly embarrassing.

It worked when he demolished Stann, but felt ridiculous last night.

There are arguments in here, for either fighter winning, but I have to agree 100% with Oldfan. Whether or not Sonnen technically won through OptaStrike or whatever other study of the fight, it certainly looked like Sonnen was struggling to keep up with Bisping all the way through just about.

He seemed gassed, slow, sloppy and weak, and I have no idea if that was because he was, or because Bisping really really raised his level and was immense on every front. His TDD and scrambling was sensational in particular.

I really felt that Bisping deserved the win, and hope he continues to perform at this level. Could be the first time ever, that I actually felt a smidgeon of proudness re Bisping, by the end of the fight. He kinda won me over


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

GlasgowKiss said:


> I think this is a very fair and honest post. I enjoy things about both Bisping and Sonnen, and also dislike things about both of them. Basically, neither are on my fave fighters list, but I have to say I was shocked when the decision was given as a UD *(I know it has now been deemed a split*). Sonnen sticking to a pre determined speech was also frankly embarrassing.
> 
> It worked when he demolished Stann, but felt ridiculous last night.
> 
> ...


:confused02:


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Deemed a split decision, has it not, as one of the judges scores were read out wrong ?


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Deemed a split decision, has it not, as one of the judges scores were read out wrong ?


From the link in the UFC section.


* Since this article went out, The Wrestling Observer have since stated that they have made a mistake and Bisping wasn’t awarded the 30-27 decision by one judge. It did indeed go to Chael Sonnen. The Wrestling Observer are normally on the money so we had no reason not to believe them.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Bisping fight to add to Rashad & Wandy.

Bisping was very impressive. I thought his work against the cage was no more or less effective then Chaels takedowns. In my mind the first was a draw, which should have been the overall result.

Whatever. Its all win-win. It was a *great* fight in my eyes. I was on the edge of my seat. Now, we get Sonnen vs Silva 2. And Bispings performance means Dana will probably give him a shot if he wins his next fight.

An early entry to the "Most surprising fight of 2012" award.


----------

